# Forum Joke: So True



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

How many Forum members does it take to change a light bulb?

1 to change the light bulb and to post that the light bulb has been changed

14 to share similar experiences of changing light bulbs and how the light bulb could have been changed differently

7 to caution about the dangers of changing light bulbs

1 to move it to the Lighting section

2 to argue then move it to the Electricals section

7 to point out spelling/grammar errors in posts about changing light bulbs

5 to flame the spell checkers

3 to correct spelling/grammar flames

6 to argue over whether it's "lightbulb" or "light bulb" ... another 6 to condemn those 6 as stupid

2 industry professionals to inform the group that the proper term is "lamp"

15 know-it-alls who claim they were in the industry, and that "light bulb" is perfectly correct

19 to post that this forum is not about light bulbs and to please take this discussion to a lightbulb forum

11 to defend the posting to this forum saying that we all use light bulbs and therefore the posts are relevant to this forum

36 to debate which method of changing light bulbs is superior, where to buy the best light bulbs, what brand of light bulbs work best for this technique and what brands are faulty

7 to post URL's where one can see examples of different light bulbs

4 to post that the URL's were posted incorrectly and then post the corrected URL's

3 to post about links they found from the URL's that are relevant to this group which makes light bulbs relevant to this group

13 to link all posts to date, quote them in their entirety including all headers and signatures, and add "Me too"

5 to post to the group that they will no longer post because they cannot handle the light bulb controversy

4 to say "didn't we go through this already a short time ago?"

13 to say "do a Google search on light bulbs before posting questions about light bulbs"

1 forum lurker to respond to the original post 6 months from now and start it all over again.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

!rolling

That sounds just like us!!


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

Light bulbs (lightbulbs) are stupid and shouldn't be discussed on a DBS board.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

How about 1 poster to ask if he can pass this on in other forums?

Can I?


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

hehe... the message totally forgot about the posters who changed the topic to something totally unrelated to light bulbs.

The posters who wonder if light bulbs are examples of intelligent design, or perhaps we should be using florescence bulbs which have a long history behind them.

Those who argue that light bulbs can easily be procured in 1 days ("let there be light"), and florescent bulbs are a bad investment because of their random flicker.

Those who see no problem with using both, even having both in the same classrooms.

Those who believe that there is a place for regular light bulbs, but they certainly don't belong in the same classroom as florescent bulbs.

Those who think a large granite monument should be placed outside the building proclaiming the benefits of the light bulb.

Those who think such is a waste of taxpayer money, and the state shouldn't be in the business of preaching about light bulbs.

The posters who commented that light bulb companies are run by Nazi's.

The posters who commented that any similarities with Nazi's is over the top and the topic should now be closed.

The posters who posted insults or other inappropriate comments about other light bulb users and were banned.

Those posters who protested the ban, bringing the charge of censorship.

The admin who threatened that further such comments will cause the thread to be closed.

Those who argue that perhaps just deleting the particular messages that are offensive is appropriate rather than closing a topic that is worthwhile.

Those posters defending the ban, saying its the forum owner's place, and we have no rights they choose not to give us.

The admin who posts he's actually closing the topic and does so. 

The new forum created by the disgruntled light bulb users and the constant posts by them criticizing the old forum and its admins.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Geronimo said:


> How about 1 poster to ask if he can pass this on in other forums?
> 
> Can I?


To give credit where it's due, I got this from my motorcycle forum. I'd say it's fair game. 

By request: http://www.chromeheads.org/discus/messages/10/155547.html?1125277443


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Mikey said:


> How many Forum members does it take to change a light bulb?...1 to move it to the Lighting section...


Since this is way off topic I am moving it to the newly created "Lighting" forum located here: http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=18

Thanks,


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Mikey said:


> To give credit where it's due, I got this from my motorcycle forum. I'd say it's fair game.


Mikey, since you say this is used from another forum, please edit your original post to credit the original author and provide a link to the source.

Thanks,


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

...And one to dig up the ORIGINAL lightbulb thread...! 

Posted by Professor Nick


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

What about the 1 poster to say that we shouldn't eat pork? 




that was for you RichW! :lol:


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

What short memories we have. There are all sorts of political rammifications and proper ideological debates that must be properly postulated, punctuated, and posted. Are the new bulbs more or less green and how does that correlate with the President's environmental policy? Gotta be some NAFTA implications, probably outsourcing as well that the R*s and D*s must debate.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Laverene said:


> _...And one to dig up the ORIGINAL lightbulb thread...! _


 There was an _ORIGINAL_ lightbulb thread??? :eek2: :shrug:


> ...1 to move it to the Lighting section


 We have a _Lighting_ forum, too??? :whatdidid


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

In recent years many scientists have begun to question the scientific theory of the light bulb. There are apparently a lot of gaps in the Edisonian theory that illuminatiom by electricity is possible. These scientists have advanced a theory called "Intelligent Illumination" that provides a theory of illumination that is more consistent with traditional biblical theories. after all god said "Let here be light" but he never said anything about tungsten filaments.

Of course none of this should be seen as an endorsement of abortion on demand. And we all know that homosexuals and known liberals should not be given light bulbs.


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

Geronimo said:


> ...........And we all know that homosexuals and known liberals should not be given light bulbs.


Agreed, but.........witholding light bulbs (lightbulbs) from these groups forces them steal to get their fix. We simply cannot engage in bulb discrimination of this sort. Celebrate diversity!


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Nick said:


> [/i] There was an _ORIGINAL_ lightbulb thread??? :eek2: :shrug:


Yep, and it looks like you were the originator of it. :lol:


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Lightbulbs are an abomination. They are an attempt to usurp the power and authority of God. God created light and dark, the day and the night. The night is MEANT to be dark. God created the Sun to rule the day and the Moon, a lesser light, to rule the night. Man, with his artificial lighting is attempting to become like God, turning night into day, contrary to God's will. When it gets dark we are to go to sleep, not turning the night into day and staying up all night. Much of the evil in the world takes place at night, by people using artificial light, not the natural light that God created and declared good. Denounce lightbulbs. Rid your homes and places of businesses of them. Most especially, ban them from schools where they entice our children to new and evil modern ways. Hold to the good light, and despise the bad, for it is an abomination.


----------



## MikeSoltis (Aug 1, 2003)

Thank you Bogy, and Amen.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Mike, sorry but your post is out of line. This is indeed NOT the Amen thread. 


Bogy -- !rolling What about the light given off by computer monitors? :lol:


----------



## lpickup (Jul 12, 2005)

Bogy said:


> Denounce lightbulbs. Rid your homes and places of businesses of them.


Yes, there is no reason why we can't fix this whole light/dark thing by changing the definition of daylight saving time. Why muck around with only shifting it by a month or so. Let's make it year round and shift it by 3 hours, not just 1!

...Lance


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Why don't we just change the definition of light and darkness? :grin: :lol:


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Has anyone even bothered clarifing the COLOR of the lightbulbs in question?

I'm fully in favor of establishing a red light district, but I bet others here will disagree.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Laverne said:


> Mike, sorry but your post is out of line. This is indeed NOT the Amen thread.
> 
> Bogy -- !rolling What about the light given off by computer monitors? :lol:


Laverne, a good amen is always in order. 

The light given off by computer monitors is the very worst kind of light there is. I myself only use them in order to know the evil I must defeat. :angel:


----------



## Spruceman (Nov 21, 2004)

We need to determine exactly what "light" is; and exactly what "is" is.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> When it gets dark we are to go to sleep, not turning the night into day and staying up all night.


There would have to be something big in it for me to go back to living like that. In the age of 24/7 there is no reason for me to live days and sleep nights. Nothing like getting out of work at 1 or 2 in the morning, heading down to the Super Walmart to do some shopping, go down the road to Dennys for a real meal or Burger King for something fast. Getting home at 5 to see my mom off to work, surf the net watch a little TV then going to bed. And the best thing is I come in contact with 5 people in a night total that's a lot.

Back when that was my routine for a short while, I loved it. As much as I hate my current job, I'm resistant about entering the professional workforce in the 9-5 world. I'm a second shift worker, third shift liver and first shift sleeper, and couldn't be happier.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> There would have to be something big in it for me to go back to living like that. In the age of 24/7 there is no reason for me to live days and sleep nights. Nothing like getting out of work at 1 or 2 in the morning, heading down to the Super Walmart to do some shopping, go down the road to Dennys for a real meal or Burger King for something fast. Getting home at 5 to see my mom off to work, surf the net watch a little TV then going to bed. And the best thing is I come in contact with 5 people in a night total that's a lot.
> 
> Back when that was my routine for a short while, I loved it. As much as I hate my current job, I'm resistant about entering the professional workforce in the 9-5 world. I'm a second shift worker, third shift liver and first shift sleeper, and couldn't be happier.


Blasphemous heathen.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I've been called worse :lol:


----------

